# RV Camping and Saltwater Fishing



## Lots2learn

Any good (shady) or at least semi shaded rv parks with close proximity for salt fishing via boat Galveston Freeport area? Wife wants to spend weekend down there salt fishing. Weâ€™ve tried Christmas Bay, surfside beach rv park and Jamaica. Weâ€™re hoping for something a little quieter and easy boat access or better yet a slip to keep the boat in while there for the weekend. I didnâ€™t know if there was anything around Sargent or any of the rivers that might resemble a wooded park.


----------



## donmac

Caney Creek RV park has some shady and some not shady sites. Might want to call ahead.

http://www.campingfriend.com/caneycreekrv/


----------



## fultonswimmer

Hard to find shade in the area close to salt. Oyster Creek has a nice campground in town that is close to Surfside, et. al. and it does have shade and decent facilities.


----------



## Lots2learn

donmac said:


> Caney Creek RV park has some shady and some not shady sites. Might want to call ahead.
> 
> http://www.campingfriend.com/caneycreekrv/


How far of a boat ride is that thru the creek to the bay? Pretty easy trip?


----------



## Fish Lips

We stayed in Dickinson at Galveston Bay Rv Resort they have 20 boat slip for campers. just off 146 at dickensin bayou bridge. You can get live bait at Hillman's and you launch under the bridge and run to the RV park. you need to get on their waiting list for a RV spot. They have a fishing pier too. AND IT'S QUITE 
http://www.rvresortmarina.com/


----------



## Crab Trap

Lots2learn said:


> How far of a boat ride is that thru the creek to the bay? Pretty easy trip?


We have been in the park going on 4 years now. I launch at the park and will fish the creek and then out to east bay nice ride. I also trailer down to Charlie's and launch if I am just fishing the bay. Nice folks that run the park, lot of shade in the circle.


----------



## prophead

*rv park*

Do they allow tent camping? would like to bring the boat, can't pull 2 rigs.


----------



## Crab Trap

Call them. I have seen tents in the past. I will be down this weekend, look me up.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Prophead, I see tents on a photo on their website. Lots2learn we have stayed at a lot of those places, and Fultonswimmer is right, hard to find shade. San Luis Pass park is another option, can beach boat there on the cut or there is a few boat slips first come first serve. We now leave our rig in Sargent at the Caney Y area late summer thru fall and haul boat back and forth. No trees though. Also, I use a ton of Corrosion x on the camper while down there but it is worth it. The stuff works.


----------



## Lots2learn

We've been staying at the Caney Creek for several weeks now. Great place. not sure about tents though. Call them and ask, they're great people.


----------



## prophead

Just called; no tent camping, oh well:hairout:


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

No tents? Bummer. If you want to stay at Sargent, get on Caney Y Vacation Rentals, they have an RV for rent for weekend, and it is covered and has AC so cooler, then you can bring boat down and stay in RV. Otherwise, I think San Luis Pass Park has tent area , as does GISP. Well, anyway thread was about Saltwater RV parks and trees. We have a huge palm tree on west side of RV which is better than nothing. Shades us enough in PM.


----------



## fishin minnie

Quintana county park! Nice RV park with boat ramp just down the road and Jetty just off beach walking distance from your RV. We've stayed there numerous times. The boat ramp leads into the intracoastal waterway which takes you to many great fishing spots to numerous to count! Google map the area!!


----------



## jrs341

*Calhoun's Riverside RV Retreat*

:texasflag

Hello all, if you are looking for large shady RV spaces and easy access to the San Antonio Bay area via the Guadalupe river, check out

www.calhounsriversidervretreat.com

There is a boat ramp in the campground for easy access to the Guadalupe river and only 4.5 miles to the Guadalupe and San Antonio Bay area via the Guadalupe river. The river and the bay are easily navigate able and can easily handle larger boats.


----------



## cva34

fishin minnie said:


> Quintana county park! Nice RV park with boat ramp just down the road and Jetty just off beach walking distance from your RV. We've stayed there numerous times. The boat ramp leads into the intracoastal waterway which takes you to many great fishing spots to numerous to count! Google map the area!!


Was going to mention But not much shade (but who needs shade in winter)Like said fish spots are endless


----------



## mharris1

San Luis Pass county park has a ramp and a place for boats. Easy access to bay or gulf


----------



## glampers

In sargent you basically have 2 choices. Sargent shores rv and Caney creek rv. Sargent shores clientele is weekenders or day visitors for the most part. Caney creek rv has a lot of people who make it their home. I personally don't like that as there tends to be clutter around the trailers and what not. It's not bad but it just isn't my cup of tea. If you want to tent camp just set up shop on the beach by the bathrooms by the free boat launch.


----------

